# film.avi vers itunes



## boubou777 (17 Août 2009)

bonjour

je suppose que la question a déjà été posée, mais je n'ai pas trouvé

voilà : comment importer dans itunes les films (avi, divx) qui se trouve sur un disque externe ?

j'ai essayé par "fichier/ajouter à la bibli" ou alors le dragndrop mais rien y fait !

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## laiteau (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
iTunes est un logiciel qui fonctionne avec QuickTime, autrement dis, iTunes ne peut accepter comme film qui ceux que QuickTime peut lire.
Pour les films .avi, il faut que tu utilise un convertisseur, en sachant que les iPods ne supportent que le format .mp4...
Voilà de encodeurs :
ffmpegX 
D-vision 3
mais il en existe bien d'autres...

voilà


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Août 2009)

Perso, j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner ffmpeg. Par contre, je te conseille iSquint


----------



## boubou777 (17 Août 2009)

laiteau a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iTunes est un logiciel qui fonctionne avec QuickTime, autrement dis, iTunes ne peut accepter comme film qui ceux que QuickTime peut lire.


merci pour ta réponse, mais je comprend pas, si QT peut lire le format AVI alors itunes devrait l'accepter... puisque que je regarde mes films a partir de QT !


----------



## laiteau (17 Août 2009)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais pue lire un .avi avec iTunes...

Pour te répondre DarkPeDrO, a tu bien téléchargé et installer les trois fichiers liés à ffmpegX ? Il y a le mencodeur, le mplayer et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus le nom...


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

C'est pour éviter de lire des films X sur ton iphone ou ton ipod touch.


----------



## laiteau (17 Août 2009)

Mais de toute façon, les iPods et iPhones ne peuvent lire que le format .mp4, non ?


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

Mais non, heureusement

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes


----------



## laiteau (17 Août 2009)

Je me coucherais un peu moi con ce soir


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

Tant mieux !!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Août 2009)

laiteau a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais pue lire un .avi avec iTunes...
> 
> Pour te répondre DarkPeDrO, a tu bien téléchargé et installer les trois fichiers liés à ffmpegX ? Il y a le mencodeur, le mplayer et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus le nom...



Oui, j'ai bien tout fais, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi, ça ne marche jamais. Mais avec iSquint, c'est hyper simple, et il se charge même de copier le fichier directement dans iTunes: que du bonheur


----------



## laiteau (18 Août 2009)

A bon ?
Interessant ! je vais me renseigner sur ce logiciel...


----------



## Nicolas_D (18 Août 2009)

laiteau a dit:


> A bon ?
> Interessant ! je vais me renseigner sur ce logiciel...


Le problème avec iSquint c'est qu'il n'est plus supporté par son auteur. Le projet a été repris mais sur la base du code qui aurait dû servir à la prochaine version de iSquint. On en avait parlé un peu ici et sûrement ailleurs sur les forums.
Mais ce que j'en sais c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> Le problème avec iSquint c'est qu'il n'est plus supporté par son auteur. Le projet a été repris mais sur la base du code qui aurait dû servir à la prochaine version de iSquint. On en avait parlé un peu ici et sûrement ailleurs sur les forums.
> Mais ce que j'en sais c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec.



Alors en fin de compte, il n'y a pas de problème?


----------



## Nicolas_D (20 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Alors en fin de compte, il n'y a pas de problème?



Jusque là tout va bien !

(si quelqu'un sait d'où vient cette expression, quel livre, je suis preneur)


----------



## boubou777 (10 Septembre 2009)

je ressort le sujet :

je ne comprends pas une chose, est-ce qu'il faut obligatoirement convertir un film AVI en MOV pour qu'il soit lu à partir d'Itune ???

parcque j'ai plus de 500 films et je me vois pas convertir chaque film 1 par 1 !! 

n'existe-t-il pas une solution style encapsuleur..ou autre...?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Septembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé ça que j'ai utilisé, il génère des fichiers séquence dépendante.
http://dettmer.maclab.org/movie2itunes.html

Par contre je n'arrive pas à mettre des pochettes correspondant aux séries.


----------



## Statoon (13 Novembre 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> Jusque là tout va bien !
> 
> (si quelqu'un sait d'où vient cette expression, quel livre, je suis preneur)



Je crois que c'est dans La Haine.

Sinon, je confirme, Isquint, c'est que du bon, mangez en !


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Octobre 2012)

je me permets de déterrer ce sujet pour demander s'il existe aujourd'hui des solutions (officielles ou officieuses)  pour lire des AVI  sur Itunes, et surtout sur Iphone 5 ?   OGG  dont parle le http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes  lien wikipedia   ne fonctionnerait pas  ?  autre solution plus récente , style 2012 ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (9 Novembre 2012)

Non rien de récent. iTunes est une passerelle vers les iDevices (iPhone, iPod, iPad, Apple TV), et n'accepte que les formats mp4, m4v plus précisément. L'avantage c'est que si une vidéo est compatible pour l'Apple Tv elle le sera pour tout le reste de la *gamme actuelle*.

Mais il y a eu une application VLC ou tu pouvais déposer tes vidéos dans l'iPhone comme un fichier via l'onglet app de ton iPhone sur iTunes. Mais je crois que cette appli n'est plus d'actu. Il doit en exister d'autre. Mais entre nous convertir tes vidéos te simplifierait la tâche. Les iDevices gèrent mal les autres formats.

J'essaye de lancer un gros sujet sur les films dématérialisés via ce forum, peut etre que tu trouveras une réponse : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/dun-dvd-a-un-film-sur-lapple-tv-facon-itunes-store-1204318.html.


----------

